# Driving over buried pipe



## ricksample (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I'm constructing a garden themed park in my backyard which is roughly 2 acres. It will have two points of access from the front yard to the backyard. 1 through a flagstone walkway the other a vehicle path. 

After entering the vehicle path you will soon need to drive over white piping that runs from my house, to my septic tank, then to my leach field. I won't need to drive across this often at all, maybe once or twice a year. My main concern is driving over it with a dump truck that has a load of mulch/dirt. Also, Later I plan to have a small lake added to the backyard which I will need to haul material away from and possibly have other large equipment back there...

-Will it hurt if a dump truck with dirt or mulch drives across this pipe a couple times a year?

-Will it hurt if I have other equipment drive across this repeatedly to construct a lake? I suppose if I decided to build a lake, I could have them lay some heavy steel plates on the ground to spread the weight?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Are they close to the surface? I think you need to add a plank road section over that area to distribute the weight---I did that for a landscape drain 20 years ago and I never had an issue.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

What schedule pipe is it?


----------

